# Show me your favorite bike picture ever.



## nicoblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Macro shots, action shots, trail shots, road, mountain, hipster fixie, taken by you, taken of you or just something you found on the internet, I want to see them all. I am a stencil artist and i want to do a few bicycle related pieces. If you are lucky I may just send you a painting of your favorite shot. I'll post some pics of my work in a bit so you can see what my stuff looks like. Show me what you got!

Thanks in advance


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

I really like this shot and it would be great to sketch due to the value changes in the rocks.


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

^^^^^^
I love black socks...


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

me too, especially after an epic 22-page black vs white socks holy war on our local forum


----------



## lamp no 3 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bike drift, btw, lucky guy.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

lamp no 3 said:


> btw, lucky guy.


I thought it was two girls! Seriously.

Anyway, here's one of my favs that I've taken myself.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

My son about to cross the finish line of the Tour of California:


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

GuruAtma said:


> My son about to cross the finish line of the Tour of California:


Congrats to your kid! you must be really proud dude!


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Probably because I took this one.



...and this one. For the hipsters.


----------



## fourtyfell (Sep 29, 2008)

I know theres no helmet. we had all stopped and it was a " I bet you to ride through that puddle" No Barking Please !



Christmas Day !! ( yes those other tracks are me, i was just so dam impatient for the snow to go away !)


----------



## nicoblue (Aug 3, 2005)

*A good start*

I like the pics so far, thanks for helping out. The way i paint is to use photoshop and illustrator to render out images into different bands of color. I then print out each color and cut it out with an xacto. Once they are all cut out I spray paint each one on canvas or plywood or old doors (they are usually free).

Here are a few that i rendered real quick just to show you guys what they could look like. Some pics work better than others. I'll post some that I actually painted when i find my pics. Keep them coming and let me know what you think. Thanks.

oh yea they tend to look better if you move back from the monitor a bit.


----------



## lamp no 3 (Jun 4, 2008)

That's pretty cool, I really like the one with the GT DHi :thumbsup:


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

I would love a copy of the one I posted. Looks awesome.


----------



## fourtyfell (Sep 29, 2008)

they all came out very nice, love the one with the kid at the finish line


----------



## huckie (Feb 28, 2004)

Deadhorse Loop near Blue Diamond, NV.


----------



## Bituman (Jan 28, 2008)

*From the desert*

Windgate Pass, overlooking Scottsdale,AZ

No bike shown, but I got there on a bike. It's Sonoran desert in southern AZ.


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Starr PAss in Tucson last fall.


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

My new Rampage...this picture was taken by the builder in Fredricton, New Brunswick, Canada in -20F a week before it arrived at my doorstep in Texas. This picture reminds me of the day I was reborn into the sport after 4 years out.










Gearing up in Angelfire before the most epic ride of my life...broke my nose on the 3rd run that day and rode the WC and my favorite trails 6 more times before calling it a day. Best weekend of all of 2008.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

I like this pic, my 1st trip to Moab in 1999
Thats me (my fave green bike jersey) soaking up the view, under the arch.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

******

Respect the desert, stay on trail.


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

*Art on Accident:*

Here's one for you.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*Not mine...*

Asbury posted this one, but I really like the sense of motion. I'm partial to ASR-C's too :thumbsup: .


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## lowr1d3r (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

one of my own...









and one I've always loved....


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

From last years Moab trip:



















...monsoon season in the desert (two similar shots). Red Mtn. in the backround. I like the dramatic tone the impending summer storm brings to the pictures. The pics are bit washed out though and could use a touch up.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

ReD_tomato said:


>


Oleta!


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

Here are a few of my favorite


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## eastmtnman (Nov 4, 2007)

this is great


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

*Should be a poster...*



huckie said:


> View attachment 449877
> 
> 
> Deadhorse Loop near Blue Diamond, NV.


This photo just motivated me to get back on the bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

Castillero Trail, Santa Clara County.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

LAWL! nice pic. i'm sure you'll appreciate these













lurve that heckler! might be a superlight actually... who cares!


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Issaqueena Lake trial, Clemson SC


Clemson DH course


Airstrip Trail overlook - DuPont State Forest, NC


Kanuga trail - Paris Mountain Greenville SC


Issaqueena Lake trail - Clemson SC​
Plenty more images of North & South Carolina *HERE*

.


----------



## MOAB (Mar 10, 2007)

m0ngy said:


> LAWL! nice pic. i'm sure you'll appreciate these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicoblue (Aug 3, 2005)

*Here are a few that I rendered*

Here are some more processed pics. I need to spend more time on the one of the brunette with the specialized. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## nicoblue (Aug 3, 2005)

*a few more*

here are a few more and some non bike related ones i have actually spray painted.

keep them coming.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

*Boobies!*

You win!:thumbsup:


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

Ouch! :eekster:


----------



## SSteve F (Jan 15, 2004)

A few images that may be art-worthy...


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

Ever? That's hard. How about this year?


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

6thElement said:


>


WINNER!!!!!! :thumbsup: That is [email protected]' awesome!


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

BunnV said:


> WINNER!!!!!! :thumbsup: That is [email protected]' awesome!


Wow. Best ride shot I've seen on MTBR.


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

too bad that last one is too small a resolution for a wallpaper.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*mine*

senset rainy pic at green mtn co.... link to higher rez


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Nicoblue: very nice! congrats!
fop1: it has a large enough resolution for it to be a wallpaper, I had it on my desktop but since I changed it for a widescreen laptop it's no use...


----------



## luckynumber9 (Mar 7, 2009)

HotBlack said:


> Wow. Best ride shot I've seen on MTBR.


wow I've seen that shot 10 x on every bike website. but yes EPIC shot. whos the rider?


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

----------------------------------


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

GreenLightGo said:


> Oleta!


u got it!

12 Hrs. of Oleta.


----------



## rollswithpogies (Dec 21, 2006)

Here ya go... have fun painting this one  I dig this pic.


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

6thElement said:


>


Dude that is now my backround. Best cycling pic I have ever seen hands down!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

This is one of Steve Wolf's pics at a past Sea Otter. I like how it looks like the riders are on top of each other:


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Can't believe nobody has posted any Niki yet!










https://www.nikigudex.com


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

this is one of my favorites

I snapped this picture at just the right time !


----------



## Mike E (Apr 16, 2008)

First two are pics I took. 2nd two are my fav pics of me biking


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

Luigiugueto said:


> Nicoblue: very nice! congrats!
> fop1: it has a large enough resolution for it to be a wallpaper, I had it on my desktop but since I changed it for a widescreen laptop it's no use...


yea for a smaller screen, not for a 1680x1050 screen.


----------



## nicoblue (Aug 3, 2005)

*A few more*

More, more, more, more!


----------



## peehead (Jan 23, 2004)

my personal fave...


----------



## kiwirider (Jul 12, 2004)

From our trip to the US


----------



## 2dois2b (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## nmba guy (Jul 28, 2005)

*me last summer*

On Mary's loop


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

i too like to dabble in the computer photo arts. 
here are a couple of my bikes 'b4 and afters'.
ms k


----------



## Guesswho117 (Jan 4, 2008)

6thElement said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## Three Phase (May 15, 2006)

whoops, wrong spot.


----------



## Three Phase (May 15, 2006)

GuruAtma said:


> My son about to cross the finish line of the Tour of California:


Is that 3rd street? I grew up a few blocks from there.:thumbsup: Cool picture content btw.


----------



## MC SAN ANDREAS (Mar 30, 2007)

nice



Bituman said:


> Windgate Pass, overlooking Scottsdale,AZ
> 
> No bike shown, but I got there on a bike. It's Sonoran desert in southern AZ.


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

6thElement said:


>


*This pic absolutely wins hands down. The only pic that I've wanted to make a copy of.

bd*


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

Black Dragon said:


> *This pic absolutely wins hands down. The only pic that I've wanted to make a copy of.
> 
> bd*


Wow! Wild


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*Some of my favs*


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

nicoblue said:


> I need to spend more time on the one of the brunette with the specialized. :thumbsup:


Don't we all?:thumbsup:


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Is that lizard alive?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Please remove*

Please remove your "rendered" version of my photo from Sea Otter that GuruAtma posted. I'm sure you meant no harm, but I do not like my photos altered. Thank you. I appreciate the compliment Bill!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

MisterC said:


> Is that lizard alive?


Now that you mention it, I don't think it is. I'll remove that picture. Honestly hadn't noticed that before.


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

____________________________________________


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

Not mine; lifted it from www.trailspinners.org after a local event.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Too many to list..

I've always liked this one tho. Shane Schreihart about 110 miles into a 12 hour solo last year. 3rd overall I think and first in Expert SS. Heading back out just before dusk. He was hurting pretty good at this point. Good stuff. 









Dude can ride too. From earlier in that race.


----------



## 3WP (Apr 19, 2006)

*Ever??*

Favorite picture ever is way to hard. Here is one from a recent road trip 2009 to Palo Duro Canyon, Texas.


----------



## DashRipRock (Jul 20, 2004)

Can you do anything with B&W?


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

nitrousjunky said:


>


hi res please 1680x1050?


----------



## jlang002 (Jan 10, 2005)

nmba guy said:


> On Mary's loop


Watch out. The 'stay on trail' nazi's are gonna jump all over ya for that one.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Always loved this one...
From one of the very first rides with the bike - so the warning sticker hadnt been taken off the fork yet (kinda spoils it )









Awesome bridge... quite a bit higher than it looks too, and steeper. Shame the quality is a bit crap, but still a good pic


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

superspec said:


> hi res please 1680x1050?


Sorry, that was the biggest I have.


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

nitrousjunky said:


> Sorry, that was the biggest I have.


N/P, i saved it and it came out pretty good anyway, itll def be a wallpaper for a while to come


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

*My friends Mike & Kevin, Mansfield, CT*

:thumbsup:


----------



## shelbster15 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thunder Mountain, Utah


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

"Self portrait" , compared to alot of these shots , this on seems a little subpar . I`m happy with the way it turned out though .


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

Some pics from the start of this riding season  








or








The bikini girls on the bikes definitely get my vote for best bike picture ever though haha.


----------



## maxmatias (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm interested in trying that technique out. Do you make a bunch of stencils and cut out one color from each?


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

I just use photoshop to get the effect, and I assume that's how all the other ones are done too.


----------



## nicoblue (Aug 3, 2005)

*Yep thats about it*



maxmatias said:


> I'm interested in trying that technique out. Do you make a bunch of stencils and cut out one color from each?


After I am happy with the way the image looks in photoshop I create a layer of each color, print each one out, cut each one out them spray paint each one. Its time consuming but I really like the results. Good luck with it and let me know how it turns out


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

WTF-IDK said:


> :thumbsup:


I think I've seen that trail on a video, can't really remember which.. maybe Roam.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Couple more (both at Coed Llandegla, second is the same bridge as in earlier post)


----------



## santacruzchick (Jun 27, 2007)

Nicoblue,
I really like some of your 'rendered' photos. Do you sell your art anywhere? I like bicycle art in my house.


----------



## shoulderfu (Sep 25, 2005)

How's the blonde gonna pedal that thing?.....


----------



## olapiquena (Sep 11, 2008)

where is this?


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's a few I've saved from some of my favorite mtbr photogs over the past few years.

1. AndyN from SoMO
2. anthonys Searle Pass, CO
3.Biking Viking Norway
4. Ditto
5. Hunter Creek..... anthonys (I think but not sure)
6. One I got lucky on. Hawes AZ.. not that sharp of image but the lighting and colors really popped.
7. Ice Geek Moab
8. Hizzity Misty Range
9. Ice Geek Moab


----------



## Ouroboros (Jan 20, 2008)

m0ngy said:


> LAWL! nice pic. i'm sure you'll appreciate these
> 
> 
> 
> )


I think she's with IMBA. Did some trail work with her and her boyfriend recently in SF.


----------



## nicoblue (Aug 3, 2005)

*oops*



Wherewolf said:


> Please remove your "rendered" version of my photo from Sea Otter that GuruAtma posted. I'm sure you meant no harm, but I do not like my photos altered. Thank you. I appreciate the compliment Bill!


Sorry about that Wherewolf, I must have missed your post earlier. I dont usually get pm's so i never check them.


----------



## nicoblue (Aug 3, 2005)

*Thanks*



santacruzchick said:


> Nicoblue,
> I really like some of your 'rendered' photos. Do you sell your art anywhere? I like bicycle art in my house.


I have put paintings up on ebay and etsy from time to time and I have had a few sell at local galleries and events. If you are interested send me an email at [email protected] we can discuss it further. Thanks again.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I get bored before I get done looking through my pics but...


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

m0ngy said:


> LAWL! nice pic. i'm sure you'll appreciate these


Look at the kid in the background! That pretty much sums up my reaction to this picture, which is why I missed it the first time haha!


----------



## slayer27 (Nov 22, 2007)

I like this one.


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

Where am I when these girls are out riding??? Slayer, post up some other ones... I know you got 'em just by looking at your profile pic haha!


----------



## slayer27 (Nov 22, 2007)

marsh rider this is for you.this is the only other one I can post because somehow she seems to lose the rest of her gear on the ride


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

Oh man you lucky s.o.b. No pictures can be posted in this thread after these ones lol.


----------



## slayer27 (Nov 22, 2007)

They will probally get deleted by the mod before sunrise.I guess I blame it on mr.jack daniels for my lapse of judgement on posting them. But in my defense he asked for my favorite mountain bike pics. Just being true to myself. lol!


----------



## smaxor (Dec 18, 2004)

slayer27 said:


> They will probally get deleted by the mod before sunrise.I guess I blame it on mr.jack daniels for my lapse of judgement on posting them. But in my defense he asked for my favorite mountain bike pics. Just being true to myself. lol!


They should not be deleted, if they are I will build a new forum just so we can post any pics we want


----------

